# A+ Certification Boot Camp



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

I signed up for the A+ Certification Boot Camp for January 5-6, 2007. Now I have the jiggers and second thoughts. What the heck was I thinking, I think I'm way over my head. The Comptia representative told me as long as I have "Basic" computer knowledge I will do just fine, and will I will not be lost in the class. (Sales talk, huh?) I have *never* taken a computer course a day in my life (yeah, and I'm 49.95 + tax), therefore, what is "BASIC" computer knowledge. I enjoy trouble shooting with computers, and since losing our IT person I've had to trouble shoot even more. Yeah, I know how to move around in the computer, click here, click there, etc. But when I started to study for the test, my brain said 'WHAT?" there are tons, and tons of computer language I don't have a clue about. I've taken so many practice test that I think my knowledge is mostly memory. So I'm saying all of this for someone to give me some reassurance that the boot camp will be a miracle pill for me and I will gain the knowledge needed to pass the A+ Essentials exam.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

how did that go for you? 
I'm moving into my third term studying computer networking, have had all sorts of A+ prep stuff, and can barely manage to get past the first few flash cards in the prep deck they gave us

also just curious, are you going for any of the specialization tests after the essential?


----------



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! I am in Florida now. Today (Sunday) was the last day of Boot Camp. It has been very intense. We start at 8:30 a.m. and have stayed as late as 10:00 pm. I will be taking the A+ Essentials, plus the 602 (IT) on Monday morning. I do not plan to pursue any additional certifications at this time. Boot Camp has been a great experience and has been a learning process. I am not quite as lost as I thought I would be, I hoping to get a passing score. I will let you know how things go.


----------



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

darklordryu said:


> how did that go for you?
> I'm moving into my third term studying computer networking, have had all sorts of A+ prep stuff, and can barely manage to get past the first few flash cards in the prep deck they gave us
> 
> also just curious, are you going for any of the specialization tests after the essential?


I passed!!!!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

How much did you get on them? I took the same tests as you, got a 700/900 on ess and 750/900 on the 602. 

I only studied the last 3 days until the test was schedualed though, that's why my score was so low.


----------



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

Outlaw 
My results were 720/900 & 700/900. This maybe considered a low score, but as you can see when I started this Trend, I didn't even expect to pass.


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

Passing is passing though. Gj


----------



## derricksas (May 23, 2008)

AngelaLD50 What program did you sign up for I am in the process of graduating and realize that I need a certification. Thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The point weight on questions is always rather dubious. You never quite know which questions you may have gotten wrong on were weighted.

As you undoubtedly know now, the occasional question on the exams can be... rather dubious themselves. :wink:

Thankfully you were not writing a Microsoft certification exam - those ones are far more "nasty" and "unfriendly".


----------



## pepsitrev (Apr 3, 2008)

wow and i thought i was alone.lol i just passed mt a++ with a 87% and am waiting to write my 602 it test. we do not have boot camp up here in canada but by the sounds of it i wish we did. im just worried about those pesky irq's and binery numbers. i can't get them if my life depended on it.after this im going for my mac certification.good luck to all of you and i will let you know how good or bad i did.cheers from canada


----------



## BlueBlood2k2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Self Study with no hands on exp.... im getting scared, i dont have ANY extra money for outside help, and cant find any usefull Free help... i am reading the All-In-One CompTIA A+ Certification Guide (newest edition) by Mike Meyers, I Like the layout of the book but i'm afraid that without any hands on that i wont be able to grasp it all.... any studying suggestions for my situation? or anybody know of any usefull free programs i can use? appreciate any help, Thanks.


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

get a job doing some kind of customer service or tech support. Work with people who know a lot and ask questions. Read the threads here about computers and networking. After you read a lot and ask questions later you will be able to answer questions. I worked in a call center and did tech support with modems and routers and learned a lot doing that i got some training and learned by asking others questions. Sometimes when there were things that i did not understand i did google searches. When i was working sometimes people called about things that we did not support i would tell some of these people that doing google searches can help with a lot of stuff. I do not know it all but i read a lot and it helps sometimes i go to bookstores and read for hours a lot of stores do not have a problem with that and hope that they can get you to buy coffee or pastries.


----------

